# How about a pic of your smoking buddy?



## zephead61

I lieu of hijacking Moose's thread, or anything of Moose's for that matter, post a pic of your favorite non-human smoking buddy. Here is my Chloe...


----------



## shootinmatt

Does my girlfriend count? She is pretty weird. I mean she is with me and all...


----------



## 36Bones

This is Corkie. Our Vet calls him a Chaweiner.


----------



## yellowv

Here's mine. Charlie.


----------



## B.mamba89

Here is my little buddy, Nautica


----------



## PatrickBateman

My boy Peete, faithful for many, many years


----------



## Phil from Chicago

I'm not posting a pic of her cats lol


----------



## zephead61

shootinmatt said:


> Does my girlfriend count? She is pretty weird. I mean she is with me and all...


Is she non-human??? I know mine is!


----------



## shootinmatt

zephead61 said:


> Is she non-human??? I know mine is!


Species yet to be determined... Lmao


----------



## shootinmatt

But really this is Jamie (the one on the couch), and Daisy. Jamie is a pit dalmation mix (very smart, loyal, and protective). Daisy is a brown dalmation. Daisy,,, well she is cute.. She was a very badly abused rescue dog, so she is happy now.


----------



## quincy627

Here's my smoking buddy Otto.


----------



## Fuzzy

My guard dog, Oreo.She gets excited every time I pick a cigar out of the tupperdor because she knows it is time to go for a hike.


----------



## EngenZerO

Picture taken during the 2011 Superbowl teasing my father-in-law,


----------



## V-ret

Taken during Cooters birthday last year.

Boxers make life so much more interesting.


----------



## PatrickBateman

V-ret said:


> Boxers make life so much more interesting.


Isnt that the truth


----------



## border bandit

My buddy








and my "little" girl with her monsters


----------



## neil

this is maddie. she likes to watch over the neighborhood when im outside smoking cigars. she is a rescued german shepherd/pitbull mix.


----------



## k-morelli

my rescue pup Bella (boxer mixed with something we are told) outside enjoying the nice weather with a little boris


----------



## cw_mi

Here's Roscoe









And Graham


----------



## vtxcigar

OK, here's mine!










Oops, I thought someone had said non-human, but I see that it really meant "man's best friend",

Here's my pal, Shelby.

She's great and catches frisbees and tennis balls through three cigars in a row without stopping.


----------



## jays42

My Lucky Dog doing the old monkey see monkey do!


----------



## Monday

Here is my buddy his name is smiley!


----------



## Monday

^^ is that working?


----------



## RockDevil

Fuzzy said:


> My guard dog, Oreo.She gets excited every time I pick a cigar out of the tupperdor because she knows it is time to go for a hike.


Bruce, what type of dog is Oreo?? My wife and I have a rescue dog, and no one is quite sure which breeds she has in her. And she looks VERY similar to Oreo, with the mainly white coat, black spots, and the black spots on the pink skin. My dog looks like more a terrier or lab in the head/face, but the body is very similar. She's about 30 lbs, so I'm guessing they're similar in size too?

thanks!


----------



## Fuzzy

Oreo is a rescue dog, too. The vet has said she is a Rat Terrier. Have not weighed her lately but would guess she is about 16 lbs. She eats like a much bigger dog but always has energy to spare. Her demeanor is smart but stubborn and she knows that unlike my girlfriend, she can get what she wants from me. Kind of like my daughters were when they were young. Oreo walks me daily while I smoke a cigar.


----------



## RockDevil

Ahh, I see. We had a vet say she thinks Ramey (our dog) is at least part rat terrier too, so maybe that explains the color similarity. 
Ditto on the food and energy.....she's relentless sometimes. But it always gives me a nice excuse to go for a walk....and bring along a great smoke.


----------



## Spankmeister




----------



## Spankmeister

I have several buddies


----------



## Loki21

Really good thread.


----------



## zephead61

Spankmeister said:


> I have several buddies


A couple do resemble the four legged variety....


----------



## SACigars

zephead61 said:


> A couple do resemble the four legged variety....


LOL!


----------



## Spankmeister

Oh. I guess I missed the non-human part. Oh well, I always feel if you are going to make a mistake it's best to have the mistake include girls in bikinis.


----------



## wm2slc

_Hobie.. Pit and golden mix... but more Golden and an awesome, smart dog.
_​


----------



## TheLastOneDead

Blue.


----------



## quincy627

Blue looks like trouble just waiting to happen. lol.


----------



## Fuzzy

Pipes/cigars, no matter. If I am going to smoke, Oreo seems to think it is time to go for a walk.


----------



## TheLastOneDead

Yeah, Blue likes to act tough, but he would just lick you to death. Might as well post all of my smoking buddies...

Blue.










Reese.


















CoCo.










Bear.










Hannah.










Hermy - 35 years old.










Too many animals...this wasn't even half.


----------



## Squid Agent 007

Now that's a lot of smoking buddies.


----------



## BDog

Parker on the left. Scary Smart Schanuzer /Poodle Mix and Cinder on the Right. Dopey, independent, and loyal - Schnauzer /Wheaten Terrier Mix

Parker is not so much the smoking buddy as he lifts his left lip and shows teeth if I blow smoke his way. Its a riot. Cinder, hell, he could care less and is just out for attention. 









This was an amazing early summer night shot on the deck.


----------



## xSentinelx

:smoke::smoke::couch2:Motrix here is my smokin buddy


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

BELLA!



















BAXTER!


















BELLA and BAXTER!


----------



## quincy627

OK, so he's a Hollywood dog and not mine. I only wish I could train my dog to smoke a pipe.


----------



## klittle250

My main smoking buddy HRCH Duckhill's Save the Cache aka "Rex"


----------



## iggy_jet

View attachment 74801


Ignore this... picture is in the next one..


----------



## iggy_jet

Strange, I can see the picture in the preview, but it doesn't show up when I submit.


----------



## Win

Here's my buddy, Kokopelli. If I ask her for cigars she takes me right ot the humidor. My wife loves what I train her to do!!

Chilin' in the mountains:










Sweatin' in the desert:


----------



## RayJax

My fearless Aussie Bowden. I'll try and post up some more pics of him, only one I have on my phone at the moment.

He is on high alert in the photo as he was in the waiting room at the vet for a check up!


----------



## splattttttt

quincy627 said:


> Here's my smoking buddy Otto.


Beautiful!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

All great looking dogs!


----------



## ShawnBC




----------



## ezlevor

Here's my wiener dog Gus. His full name is Octavian Gustav Frankfurter III



















my absolute favorite picture of him... he fell asleep while looking for something in the couch


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Man's best friend without a doubt!
Thanks for sharing your pets!


----------



## copper0426

Had to post my mug it's my favorite pic


----------



## El_d

Two Sister Pyrenees playing in the mud. 
Layla and Blanca.


----------



## copper0426

I'll try one more time the Pic won't post.








Had to post my mug it's my favorite pic


----------



## Marcm15

Here's my boy Tanner doing what he does best, but hey at 12 years old he deserves some rest... He was my first "Non-Shepherd" dog that I ever owned...


----------



## Jay_Rich

She doesnt seem to enjoy the cigars as much as me but here is my buddy.

Her name is Madison and is a 6y/o Miniature American Eskimo


----------



## capt.morgan

Marco - four year old Pomeranian, smartest dog I've ever owned. As you can see, he truly loves cigars and is my right hand man!


----------



## ColdSmoker




----------



## Stillinger

Nice dogs


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I don't know if I can really call her my smoking buddy. She will go out with me, but once I light up she starts scratching on the door to get me to let her in.


----------



## Ablaze_uas

Some great looking dogs you have there.

This guy has been my best friend for about eight years now.








The rest of my family's dogs who were waiting patiently for a walk while I grabbed a cigar out of the humidor.








And my other best friend. I'm going to say that he definitely counts as non-human.


----------



## Blacklog_angler

My Boxer


----------



## Blacklog_angler

My Boxer


----------



## felker14

My faithful GSD Emma. She is my shadow.


----------



## CheapHumidors

This is my newest addition to the family, Maxine. We adopted her a year ago when she wandered into our warehouse from the back ally all starving and pathetic.








This is the Rufus monster. Stole him from an ex roommate that kept him in a crate 23 hours out of the day and "forgot" to give him food and water. I'm not a big fan of little dogs but he grows on you, kind of like a fungus.


----------



## CheapHumidors

splattttttt said:


> Beautiful!


That has got to be the happiest face I've ever seen


----------



## splattttttt

true


----------



## ELLASU

Here's Chip. Found him at work one day. Vet said he was about a year when I got him. We think he is a border collie mix. I think he has a little spaniel or bird dog in him. Some have told me maybe Pit, but not sure if I buy that. Anyway he is a great dog, keeps me on my toes though he is very intelligent.


----------



## Big Tex

View attachment 86620
View attachment 86621


----------



## jp1979




----------



## JustinThyme

Murphy The Yellow Lab

OK you bring your stogie, Im bringing my bone! Im not staying out here long though, its too cold and when I went to do my business my junk was dragging in the snow!










Can I get in on the Christmas photos too?










OK you can enjoy your spring time stogie on the deck, Im just gonna make sure nothing moved over the winter.










Alright, you wore me out today! You gonna have to do the evening smoke yourself because Im not getting up!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Great thread some nice looking dogs carry on gents!


----------



## Nature

Brody and Tipper
they are actually my Daugter's and Son's dogs, but they know who the real pack leader is and are with me every time I go outside.


----------



## fattaman

My boy Tyson.


----------



## Chrishorsley13

My boy chubbs


----------



## Trackmyer

My younger hunting/smoking buddy...


My older smoking buddy taken 4 or 5 years ago...not sure, time flies.


----------



## SPHINX06

Spicey the Bulldog only lady with free run of the cave.


----------



## Seamus55418

Seamus & Ronan


----------



## wolfhoundoif3

This is my smoking partner no matter if im on the couch or computer chair she just walks over and stares at me....her name is lonnie the axolotl


----------

